# B&W G3 - 8.5.1 - bus error, OSX 10.2 crashes...



## frank_s (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a MAC G3 (Blue and White) that I got from a friend. He gave me restore CD and Mac OSX CDs to install.
When I run the restore CD that loads OS 8.5.1.. and once it's done putting on the image.. when I restart I get an error: bus error   - without error code number.  When I tried installing MAC OSX.. I booted from the CD but the installation crashes few minutes after it starts installing files....

Where do I start.. how do I troubleshoot what the problem is?  If I boot without extensions is there a way to determine what's crashing the system?

Please help....


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2007)

The B&W G3 Power Mac requires a firmware update to be performed in OS 9 or earlier before it can support OS X.  Check for your firmware update on the link below.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117


----------



## frank_s (Mar 10, 2007)

I applied the firmware to that unit.. I had to hold buttons.. I got the progress bar and when I booted to 8.6 .. I got a message that firmware was upgraded... When I booted from OS10.2.. it still crashes in the middle of moving files over to the drive.... I had 12 GB hard drive that is partitioned as MAC Extended.. into 3 partitions.. and I am using the 3rd partition... is there anything else that I am missing.. can I see why it's crashing on me?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 12, 2007)

how large is the partition?  you need at least 4gig.  also, os x likes to be on the 1st partition on most of those older macs.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah yes, the partition issue.   I thought it was the first 7.5 GB of the hard drive.


----------

